# systemd + apache = problems

## 666threesixes666

my unit file is not functioning correctly....  i had hijacked it from an arch pacman and formatted it to gentoo's links and so on.....

```

mkultra@mksrv [ /etc/systemd/system ]$ cat httpd.service 

[Unit]

Description=Apache Web Server

After=network.target remote-fs.target nss-lookup.target

[Service]

PIDFile=/run/httpd.pid

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/apache2ctl start

ExecStop=/usr/sbin/apache2ctl graceful-stop

ExecReload=/usr/sbin/apache2ctl graceful

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target

```

for what its worth heres the original unformatted document

```

[dok@codex system]$ cat httpd.service         

[Unit]

Description=Apache Web Server

After=network.target remote-fs.target nss-lookup.target

[Service]

Type=forking

PIDFile=/run/httpd/httpd.pid

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/apachectl start

ExecStop=/usr/sbin/apachectl graceful-stop

ExecReload=/usr/sbin/apachectl graceful

PrivateTmp=true

LimitNOFILE=infinity

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target

```

(sorry if systemd is not supported and im posting in the wrong forum)

----------

## 666threesixes666

bump bump bump.....

apache2ctl is just a file that points at the /etc/init.d/apache2 openrc boot script.

----------

## Josef.95

Now you can use the unit file from apache Package itself

see Bug 466096

----------

